# great little workhorse for the money



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, Denis.

I have been thinking about replacing my Bridgewood planer and this gives me some insight into the Delta line.

Lew


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Denis, thats a nice review. I have the Delta 22-580 planer which is a great planer it leaves a great surface.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice Review.

Lee


----------



## BillG (Sep 5, 2008)

A planer is one of my next purchases. Delta has a good reputation. I'm glad you like it, it is one of the choices on my list. We are near the point where some of these lunch box planers are getting upgraded helical cutterheads with carbide inserts. This really adds to the cost, but is well worth it in the long run as durability increases significantly. Plus, the individual carbide cutters have four sharp edges. There is also no set up, the cutters simply seat in the cutterhead in a fixed position. Just unscrew, rotate and retighten the individual cutter for a fresh edge. I have used equipment with this type of cutter on professional equipment for several years now and they truely work great. DeWalt already has an after market cutterhead available for it's 13" planer.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

ya i know a couple of people who have those cutterheads in planers and jointers. the people who work with a lot of figured woods. and they love them. said they never ever get tearout on them.


----------



## BigStick (Jan 16, 2009)

Well we burnt one up. Wasn't the planners fault just too much red oak threw it. 
Went out and bought the 15 in Delta and there is a animal that just wont die. 
Most important part for those long boards is the in and out table. Level so you 
don't get the dips. Also have a ENCO but it 115 volt 24 amps and runs just like 
the Delta but eats up the electric. Small use the 12 in is good but small runs work well. 
All day and all night it wont last.


----------

